# Oris Propilot X 400 Calibre



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

*CASE*ProPilot X, 39.00 mm, Titanium
*MATERIAL*Multi-piece titanium case
*SIZE*39.00 mm
*TOP GLASS*Sapphire, domed on both sides, double-sided anti-reflective coating
*CASE BACK*Titanium, screwed, see-through sapphire glass
*OPERATING DEVICES*Titanium screw-in security crown
*WATER RESISTANCE*10 bar
*INTERHORN WIDTH*20 mm


I am really loving that Salmon dial! - will look out for at a more realistic price.


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Really digging that salmon dial too. Seriously considering getting one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmerUsman (May 28, 2020)

They Grey is beautiful, haven't seen a Grey color done like that.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it. Favorite of all watches shown so far. But $4300 nope.


----------



## desk jockey (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks very interesting, but I am one of those people who tend to be stuck in their ways - I prefer my pilot's watches with Arabic numerals. I am sure this line will develop into other variants (GMT, worldtimer etc.) so I will watch this space. Colours are excellent.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It’s nice enough but it doesn’t make me drool so “nope”.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Not feeling it.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

WTH is Oris doing with their pricing lately? Making great watches but who is buying these at 4k plus?


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

AR on the exterior?


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Tpp3975 said:


> WTH is Oris doing with their pricing lately? Making great watches but who is buying these at 4k plus?


Do people really pay retail for Oris? I never have - and on the second hand market, the value becomes even more keen.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Alansmithee said:


> Do people really pay retail for Oris? I never have - and on the second hand market, the value becomes even more keen.


No but they are doing a lot of boutique only LEs with no discounts.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Oris makes a great product at a great price and is probably trying to get people to pay more as they know they should charge more. Everyone else is getting more. 
$3500 will be the entry Oris in 5 years.
Like smithee said, getting them at a discount makes it all the better buy. $925 new for this. What else comes close at this price?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> Oris makes a great product at a great price and is probably trying to get people to pay more as they know they should charge more. Everyone else is getting more.
> $3500 will be the entry Oris in 5 years.
> Like smithee said, getting them at a discount makes it all the better buy. $925 new for this. What else comes close at this price?
> View attachment 16531732


Nothing. Problem is anyone who pays 3500 has a watch worth 2k at most 5 minutes later.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Tpp3975 said:


> Nothing. Problem is anyone who pays 3500 has a watch worth 2k at most 5 minutes later.


I think the highly collectible brands have ruined us in thinking the watch should hold or increase value. Almost everything we buy, besides a house and a Rolex, decreased in value over time. 
Todays market is just nuts but it wont last, it never does.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> I think the highly collectible brands have ruined us in thinking the watch should hold or increase value. Almost everything we buy, besides a house and a Rolex, decreased in value over time.
> Todays market is just nuts but it wont last, it never does.


I don’t need it to increase in value - I just don’t want it to instantly be worth half. I’ll take a 30 percent drop.


----------



## Coffee1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

I will never be paying that MSRP amount for this. If Oris is just increasing their prices for everything, even their base models with an entry level SW200-1, they are out of their minds. IMO, Oris is going from a cool, enthusiast brand to something mainstream only. Maybe they are making more money this way, so good on them but for me, with their ever increasing prices, it's a no go.


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

Really dig everything about this watch but like everyone else the price is a little ambitious. I'll love the bezel, power reserve, and the bracelet. Not sure what I would be willing to pay but certainly not $4k+.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice but I'd love to see some polished bevels just to "jazz it up" a bit.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

I think for the package the price is slightly ambitious, but we should be able to snag a discount at most ADs. I think most of their Cal. 400 watches are fairly priced, but I might be biased because I love Oris 😅. I'd definitely consider the Salmon dial, even though it might be a little big for my wrist.


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m in the same boat, really like the grey model but won’t pay that price. I’d rather have the Longines Spirit in Ti. Or, give me Selita movement and stop overcharging for the in house one. On the other hand, this seems cheap compared to the outgoing Zenith Defy Classic in Ti, at retail prices anyway. 

Great to see more titanium options though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I dig the bezels. They look like ring gears from a differential.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dang, really like the look of those but just a bit too small for me. Although maybe that's a good thing, means the "standard" propilot is the way to go, and far cheaper.


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

I really like this but I don't understand what they did with the end links


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

coconutpolygon said:


> I think for the package the price is slightly ambitious, but we should be able to snag a discount at most ADs. I think most of their Cal. 400 watches are fairly priced, but I might be biased because I love Oris 😅. I'd definitely consider the Salmon dial, even though it might be a little big for my wrist.


What type of discount could one expect?


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

OmerUsman said:


> They Grey is beautiful, haven't seen a Grey color done like that.


Bulgari uses that similar color scheme on their titanium octo finissimo


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

npl_texas said:


> What type of discount could one expect?


In this crazy market ADs are being stingy. But I’d need 25 percent off before I’d even consider a 4k non limited Oris.


----------



## hertz11 (May 4, 2021)

This one is styled after Omega Globemaster in my view. The later has much more interesting dial and can be had for MSRP of Oris. In it's turn I view Globemaster as a take on vintage Omega Geneve 136.0098 (add fluted bezel) and as such being too big, too fat and too heavy. Propilot X is the same size but made of titanium which should be it's great advantage. I wonder how thick it is. Glad to see first (?) Oris field/pilot/dress watch suitable for swimming. Have a little problem with a date window pushed too far to the edge. Not bad, but must be discounted for what it is imho.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Was very excited to see the title, but in terms of the actual watches I MUCH prefer my standard ProPilot. In every way except the size. Wish mine was 39mm.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I like the overall concept of the bezel and the dial's indices. However, with the colours and handset of the dials, I am just not feeling it either.


----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)

My AD has the blue one. I really like it. The price is a little steep though.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

I absolutely love it. Oris has been smashing it lately.

Once it's available in the boutiques, I'll definitely drop by. As many here said the price it's a bit steep for what we're used from Oris but on the other hand looks at the specs - it's surely justified and you get a lot of bang for the buck.

That said, I'm in no rush to buy one straight away, I'd gladly wait some time to get it on a discount.

Also I don't get why they colour matched the datewheel on the grey (well at least it's dark) and not on the others. I love the blue but the white DW ruins it for me so grey it is 😁


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

geokarbou said:


> Also I don't get why they colour matched the datewheel on the grey (well at least it's dark) and not on the others. I love the blue but the white DW ruins it for me so grey it is


I think Oris matches the background of date window with the color of hour/minute markers


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jason Bourne said:


> Love it. Favorite of all watches shown so far. But $4300 nope.


Honest question—would you feel the price is too steep if the dial said Tudor or IWC?


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

I love it. My only concern is the dial—looks somewhat cheap.


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

Nate11 said:


> Honest question—would you feel the price is too steep if the dial said Tudor or IWC?


The dials of every IWC pilot watch is super disappointing to me.

The grey dial Oris here is similar to some expensive titanium Bulgaris... It's a winner for sure, especially with that black date window. Really comes down to how it feels and looks in person, though.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Nate11 said:


> Honest question—would you feel the price is too steep if the dial said Tudor or IWC?


is the quality the same compared to an IWC and Tudor?


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jason Bourne said:


> is the quality the same compared to an IWC and Tudor?


I honestly don’t know the answer to that.


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

Jason Bourne said:


> is the quality the same compared to an IWC and Tudor?


Similarly priced models? Absolutely. 

Watchfinder's W&W recap video mentioned that Oris has a bunch more watches coming out this summer that were shown but are embargoed until then. Color me intrigued after this propilot update.


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

Oris is a great independent brand (and I love my Big Crown chronograph). The pricing is a bit steep but it has a great caliber so it's positioned just right, I would say. Still, not appealing to me...


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Cleverbs said:


> Similarly priced models? Absolutely.
> 
> Watchfinder's W&W recap video mentioned that Oris has a bunch more watches coming out this summer that were shown but are embargoed until then. Color me intrigued after this propilot update.


Interesting. I wonder if something related to 65.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Some nice pictures from Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbt8zoTqsqX/

Really a lot to like on this watch, from the size to the bezel and the material! I think for this price it should have applied, not printed, indices though.


----------



## 3sr3v3r (9 mo ago)

Beautiful execution, but not worth $4K tbh


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

3sr3v3r said:


> Beautiful execution, but not worth $4K tbh


Just out of curiosity—why do you feel that way? The specs on paper are certainly superior to many watches that are priced at well over 4K. Finishing certainly appears to be in line with 4-6k IWC’s with similar non applied indexes. I saw a review online saying the bracelet for the 400 was far superior to the GS titanium bracelet that the reviewer had on their snowflake. I think those that are balking at the price are buying watches for the wrong reasons (brand, prestige). I have no doubt that if it was a more lux manufacturer that this would be considered a steal.
It’s amazing what a brand name can do (good and band) for a products perceived value.


----------



## 3sr3v3r (9 mo ago)

Nate11 said:


> Just out of curiosity—why do you feel that way? The specs on paper are certainly superior to many watches that are priced at well over 4K. Finishing certainly appears to be in line with 4-6k IWC’s with similar non applied indexes. I saw a review online saying the bracelet for the 400 was far superior to the GS titanium bracelet that the reviewer had on their snowflake. I think those that are balking at the price are buying watches for the wrong reasons (brand, prestige). I have no doubt that if it was a more lux manufacturer that this would be considered a steal.
> It’s amazing what a brand name can do (good and band) for a products perceived value.


Agree 100% - the quality and value of materials/craftsmanship is probably a steal for this price. There is an element of branding that you do have to consider, as bad as that might be. The fact that an AD can take a couple hundred off plays into that as well, same for any other more "prestigious" brand like Omega where that can also happen for example.


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

I love how people want to crap on the dial for this, but the grey dial is the winner of the bunch. Either way, it reminds me of this watch dial, also no applied indices (obviously the Bulgari has a lot more going on... but also $14k vs the $4k Oris):


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

If we want to compare 4K watch of Oris and IWC here, make sure to compare the movements.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Saw all three at the AD today. I thought going in that the salmon dial would be my favorite, but it was a bit too pink for me. I really liked the blue dial in person though!! The titanium felt great on the wrist, super light! It doesn’t look like there are any micro adjustments or even half links on the bracelet, I’d worry about getting a good fit - especially as I’m not sure how this would look on a strap. Overall great release from Oris!!


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

JJ312 said:


> Saw all three at the AD today. I thought going in that the salmon dial would be my favorite, but it was a bit too pink for me. I really liked the blue dial in person though!! The titanium felt great on the wrist, super light! It doesn’t look like there are any micro adjustments or even half links on the bracelet, I’d worry about getting a good fit - especially as I’m not sure how this would look on a strap. Overall great release from Oris!!


There are no microadjustments, which is a shame because it holds the watch back from being even better.


----------



## ronan_zj (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought about buying this watch, but after I watched the review saying the “jumping” hand was still there, and it had no micro adjustment Buckle, I then decided to wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

I knew there was no micro adjust but no half links? Are we sure about that? Perhaps with it weighing so little you don’t need a perfect fit?


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

I emailed Oris directly and they stated that the watch comes with one half link.


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

ronan_zj said:


> I thought about buying this watch, but after I watched the review saying the “jumping” hand was still there, and it had no micro adjustment Buckle, I then decided to wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So obviously the jumping hand shouldn’t be happening in a 4K watch BUT there are videos on YouTube about how to prevent this from happening and it works every time and is so simple.


----------



## ronan_zj (Jul 22, 2008)

Nate11 said:


> So obviously the jumping hand shouldn’t be happening in a 4K watch BUT there are videos on YouTube about how to prevent this from happening and it works every time and is so simple.


Yea, you have to adjust a few minutes ahead, then return back to the correct time. Just a few extra steps there for a $4000 watch. I would buy it if I could get a good price from AFES sale tho. The overall design is neat and clean.( wish it has more lume on the dial)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

A few days ago I just saw some Youtube reviewer said he did not have the jumping hand issue for the caliber 400 movements he handled recently


----------



## ronan_zj (Jul 22, 2008)

check out this youtube video time mark 5:25, you would see the jumping hand.


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

Very cool release. I love each of them. And 39mm is just a perfect size, especially considering the case design. I would love to add one to the collection but got the OG just before they announced this line. Love the movement and don't think the minute hand would bother me at all (especially with 10 years warranty!) - I always give it a small wiggle before screwing it in.

Pricewise, I'm not sure who Oris is competing with here. Think they don't have much competition tbh, people who wants Tudor, IWC, Omega will not buy Oris. I, for one, don't like Omega (really wanted AT but its just too thick - how can Omega get away with 13mm for time/date only? Really? 1969 El Primero, 12.6mm!), nor slab-sided Tudor and find IWC kinda boring. However, I am always happy to part with my money for an Oris.

At the end of day - its just a toy/jewellery. At that price, I don't think you can talk about value etc - it's all subjective and irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. While I don't mind spending a lot on a ProPilot X, most watch enthusiasts see this as a bad idea while spending even more on an Omega or IWC, whereas general public would not believe the prices we pay for those obsolete trinkets.


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Saw the blue dial at my AD today. Have to say, I really liked it! It’s so light I feel like I can probably find a good enough fit even without any micro adjust. Something about it just makes me think I’d be able to tolerate not being able to adjust the bracelet. 

They also had the prior larger version on a strap, which makes me think there’ll be a strap option w the matching end links at some point. 

Didn’t walk away with it though, want to see the grey dial, but I could see myself owning this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

ronan_zj said:


> Yea, you have to adjust a few minutes ahead, then return back to the correct time. Just a few extra steps there for a $4000 watch. I would buy it if I could get a good price from AFES sale tho. The overall design is neat and clean.( wish it has more lume on the dial)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fa


zigg said:


> Very cool release. I love each of them. And 39mm is just a perfect size, especially considering the case design. I would love to add one to the collection but got the OG just before they announced this line. Love the movement and don't think the minute hand would bother me at all (especially with 10 years warranty!) - I always give it a small wiggle before screwing it in.
> 
> Pricewise, I'm not sure who Oris is competing with here. Think they don't have much competition tbh, people who wants Tudor, IWC, Omega will not buy Oris. I, for one, don't like Omega (really wanted AT but its just too thick - how can Omega get away with 13mm for time/date only? Really? 1969 El Primero, 12.6mm!), nor slab-sided Tudor and find IWC kinda boring. However, I am always happy to part with my money for an Oris.
> 
> At the end of day - its just a toy/jewellery. At that price, I don't think you can talk about value etc - it's all subjective and irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. While I don't mind spending a lot on a ProPilot X, most watch enthusiasts see this as a bad idea while spending even more on an Omega or IWC, whereas general public would not believe the prices we pay for those obsolete trinkets.


I think that’s pretty fair but we have to remember that as Oris primarily appeals to enthusiasts, many that love watches for reasons other than brand name will likely be drawn to this. I have a Tudor and an IWC and I cannot wait to see this thing in the flesh. But of course if someone wants an IWC because it says “IWC” on the dial then they will undoubtedly dismiss this.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Like this one a lot, especially the salmon dial. But zero adjustment with the clasp is a deal breaker at this price point, imo. 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

GregoryD said:


> Like this one a lot, especially the salmon dial. But zero adjustment with the clasp is a deal breaker at this price point, imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


It's extremely disappointing, but there's a TON of watches more expensive than this without clasp adjustment. Doesn't make it any better, though.


----------



## zigg (Apr 18, 2019)

At least it comes with a half link - many don't even bother with that.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm looking forward to seeing it in person, but the no adjustment thing is odd especially considering all the other oris bracelets seem to have nice clasps. Thankfully it shouldn't be too hard to get a couple of half links to find good fit.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

I can't seem to find a good pic of this and don't remember from when I looked at it, but does the bracelet on these use screws for the links?


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

JJ312 said:


> I can't seem to find a good pic of this and don't remember from when I looked at it, but does the bracelet on these use screws for the links?


Surprisingly difficult to find but it seems they do:


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Nate11 said:


> I emailed Oris directly and they stated that the watch comes with one half link.


Tim Mosso just put out a video that shows the bracelet off really well and I gotta say... that's a pretty lame half link. It really doesn't look like it would offer much adjustment at all, really wish they would have come up with a microadjust system for this - that's the only thing holding me back! Here's a link to the video if you're curious:


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone bought one of these yet and had the bracelet sized? I’m concerned w bracelet fit more than anything. Would also be great to see it on a strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G10m92 (12 mo ago)

Manage to try the Grey one at my local AD in Singapore the other day and i love it.
Didn't pull the trigger as i am not willing to pay full MSRP for it. 
Will see where the actual price is at when the hyped dies in a few mths time.


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Govberg just sold one used, they were asking $3,700. I just missed out on the eBay listing, unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stobievulture (Feb 21, 2014)

look nice but far to expensive for me tbh


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

New arrival. Still deciding on the salmon but it’s so comfortable. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I handled all three at Windup SF last weekend and came away underwhelmed. I’m an Oris fan and currently own a PP Cal. 111. I found the dials on these new watches to be perhaps too flat and lacking in dimensionality. Maybe I’ll give them a second look.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Damnit I love that Salmon...I won't get it but damn


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

gmgSR50 said:


> Has anyone bought one of these yet and had the bracelet sized? I’m concerned w bracelet fit more than anything. Would also be great to see it on a strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked it up—I can only speak for my own wrist, but it was very easy to get a perfect fit, perhaps because the links themselves are so small, so micro-adjustments and half-links aren’t necessary IMO.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

zigg said:


> tbh, people who wants Tudor, IWC, Omega will not buy Oris.


As long as we’re being honest, let me honestly state that this assertion doesn’t stand up to scrutiny. I’ve owned Oris, Omega and Tudor. I recently used the funds from the sale of an Omega Seamaster Pro to purchase an Oris ProPilot Cal. 111. I’m also 100% sure I’m not the only one by a long shot.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I really like the looks of the new Propilot X cal 400, but for the life of me I cannot understand why the entire indices aren't lumed, rather than just the small end marks?? A pilot watch should have more lume IMO, which to me is also a shortcoming of the IWC Mark series.


----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> As long as we’re being honest, let me honestly state that this assertion doesn’t stand up to scrutiny. I’ve owned Oris, Omega and Tudor. I recently used the funds from the sale of an Omega Seamaster Pro to purchase an Oris ProPilot Cal. 111. I’m also 100% sure I’m not the only one by a long shot.


This, 100%. I've got watches ranging from Timex to Tudor, Omega, Rolex, etc. Each brand has their own personality as do the watches.

My AD has the blue dial Propilot X and is wearing the salmon dial one. I am impressed with them and will likely pick one up in the near future.


----------



## BazzH (Feb 1, 2020)

At first I was disappointed by the dial for not having applied indices. But when thinking it over, the "flat" dial is a better fit in the design language of this watch. The coloured dials are a different matter. I think it was ment to be grey from the start and the blue and pink one seem like an afterthought. Waiting for the price to come down but I lave the grey one.


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

I bought the salmon dial but ended up returning it after my first extended wearing of it. I still think the case and bracelet designs, the sizing, and the movement are incredible, but throughout the day it kept pulling at the hair on wrists making an otherwise lightweight and perfectly sized watch uncomfortable. The dial design also started to bother me. I already had reservations about such a flat, all-printed dial being used against a case that was so dynamic and sculptural as well as the mismatch of the dial's overall mid-century aesthetic set in a thoroughly futuristic housing. I also found it a bit difficult to read at a glance. The blue dial is the most legible by far, the grey is the least, but the salmon surprised me by appearing washed out at times. A more saturated color (a true pink like the new Nomos would be wonderful) and thicker, applied indices that offered more definition would solve everything, but for a watch at this price I really needed to be in love with it and all the little problems added up. That said, I fully expect that Oris will upgrade the dial just as they did with the ProPilot Big Date and when that happens, I'll probably pick one up again and be thrilled with it...


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

@Hackmartian Thanks so much for sharing your real world, first-hand perspective on the ProPilot X—I found it genuinely edifying. Yours is the type of commentary that's very difficult to find anywhere else, especially for a still new watch like the ProPilot X, so it's super useful.🙌


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I tried one of these on 2 hours ago at an AD. It was the salmon dial and I really liked it. The grey dial looks too dark and washed out, especially with all the titanium. The bracelet is so light and comfortable. The salmon dial is bright, but so unique that it works well to create a very different and cool effect, especially with the darker color of the titanium. I had it side by side with an Omega Aqua Terra, and though comparing the two is apples to oranges, I liked the Oris more. The flat printed dial did not bother me at all. I really think I'm going to buy one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

I really want to like these more, but the dial is a let-down. I prefer both the standard propilot with quasi-applied arabics, as well as the applied indices on the Aquis. Either of those alternatives would seem appropriate at this price point. As others have said, how will this compete in the >$3k segment with that dial?


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

edotkim said:


> @Hackmartian Thanks so much for sharing your real world, first-hand perspective on the ProPilot X—I found it genuinely edifying. Yours is the type of commentary that's very difficult to find anywhere else, especially for a still new watch like the ProPilot X, so it's super useful.🙌


Glad it was useful to you!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Coffee1905 said:


> I will never be paying that MSRP amount for this. If Oris is just increasing their prices for everything, even their base models with an entry level SW200-1, they are out of their minds. IMO, Oris is going from a cool, enthusiast brand to something mainstream only. Maybe they are making more money this way, so good on them but for me, with their ever increasing prices, it's a no go.


5-6 years ago everything was %50 off once left shop except very few pieces from certain brands.

Even a Journe would be less than retail on second hand market 6 years ago.

Then watches become mainstream and all went tits up


----------



## Coffee1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

Bugra said:


> 5-6 years ago everything was %50 off once left shop except very few pieces from certain brands.
> 
> Even a Journe would be less than retail on second hand market 6 years ago.
> 
> Then watches become mainstream and all went tits up


I know people would like to blame it on inflation and bla bla bla, but we all know how much an entry level Sellita costs. Sapphire glass, bracelet etc.. Finishing on case? Some of these companies are just moving upmarket without offering anything more. I will just forget they exist and look for brands that offer better value.


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

After wearing this watch for the better part of the summer, I can say I really love it. The titanium bracelet is comfortable to the point I haven’t missed not having micro adjustments and it’s been great to wear with everything from a t-shirt to a suit. I have not had a problem with arm hair getting caught in the bracelet like another person mentioned. 


I had originally bought the salmon dial but it was too bright for me so I went the opposite direction and got the grey dial. The salmon felt more like a summer or weekend watch and I wanted more utility. I actually really like the monochromatic look. The darker metal color is also a welcome change from the usual polished stainless. The lume is non-existent so this isn’t a watch I’d wear camping though. 

Adding a couple pics of the bracelet after some wear. It has developed some fine scratches and wear marks, as is typical with titanium, from my experience. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FactoryMatt (9 mo ago)

The grade 2 is soft but easy to rebrush with 1500 grit. Although i think the stock finish is more blasted. But its easy to refinish the watch by hand. I think only the bezel and caseback are grade 5. I like that the link pivots are offset (downwards) to reducd the camming effect of the link lobes when they articulate. Nice touch. Hope the release latch torsion springs are easy enough to come by. They look to be subject to fatigue failure if the latch is overextended too often.

I dont think oris has a US service center that can handle the "in house" stuff


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

These are available on Jomashop for 40 percent off, so about 2K4... Very tempted by the grey dial, as it's the only one that seems to be able to reconcile the bauhaus style dial with the angular case/bracelet. I'd really like to know how the watch looks like on any other straps, though. If anyone could help, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## FactoryMatt (9 mo ago)

greyandgreen said:


> These are available on Jomashop for 40 percent off, so about 2K4... Very tempted by the grey dial, as it's the only one that seems to be able to reconcile the bauhaus style dial with the angular case/bracelet. I'd really like to know how the watch looks like on any other straps, though. If anyone could help, that would be much appreciated.


Hashtag "propilotx" theres a bunch


__
http://instagr.am/p/CdMibb0LThH/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CiA0XWwuY-u/


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

FactoryMatt said:


> Hashtag "propilotx" theres a bunch


When I search for the tag, IG seems to only show me a handful of posts out of 3000, not sure what's up with that. Thanks for the links.

Edit: just had to use my phone lol. Admittedly I think the watch really needs its bracelet to shine.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As my old mum used to say “you can change your mind when you can’t change a shilling” - I’ve got a blue one on order.


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)

ivanos said:


> Really digging that salmon dial too. Seriously considering getting one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was tempted until I realised everything on the dial is printed. I have 4 Oris watches and each of them were cheaper than this, significantly, and with much greater attention to detail on the dial.


I don't need everything to be applied, but I at least expect the hour markers to be for this price point.

For future, I think an applied Oris logo would be a killer.

But yeah, the dial appears way too flat and featureless.


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)

Nate11 said:


> I emailed Oris directly and they stated that the watch comes with one half link.


WTF lol.


----------



## FactoryMatt (9 mo ago)

technically its a long link. 3mm longer than std. i think pin to pin std is 9mm idk check my other posts. if the watch is slightly too big for you you might need TWO long links to make it work.


----------

